# cats versus dogs



## Emilieu (8 September 2016)

We have recently (10 days ago) added a new rescue cat to our family. We also have another cat and a Chihuahua, who are the best of pals. We have slowly introduced the new cat and he has settled well with our original cat but not so well with the dog. The dog, bless him, showed no aggression towards the cat at all, but never the less the cat seems wary of him. Totally understandable - it is conceivable that he has never met a dog before. 
The problem is that twice, when our backs have been turned, the cat has done 'something' that results in the dog yelping and running away to hide. It is obviously nothing too violent, as the dog is physically unscathed, but he is left quivering with fear poor wee soul. 
I know that some negotiation of power is to be expected but we really don't want our dog not to feel safe in his own home. Am I being unfair to the dog keeping the cat? We have been lucky in the past and our animals have all lived in harmony so I have no experience of this and might be over reacting. How worried would you be and would you expect things to get worse or better over time? 
Currently we are keeping them separate unless under close supervision. Our current cat and dog are always separated when we are not in the house as they can play quite roughly and we don't want any accidents so they would never be left alone for any length of time anyway. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amye (8 September 2016)

I'm no expert in keeping cats with dogs tbh (i'm sure someone will come along with similar experience) but, if it were me, I would give it a bit more time. Maybe you need to make the experience enjoyable for the both of them? So instead of just putting them in a room together and seeing what happens, make it a positive experience. You don't have to make them interact but give them some toys to play with, have 2 people so one can play with the cat and one with the dog, Maybe use treats so long as they wouldn't become aggressive with food. 

Then separate when they have played a little and repeat. It sounds like the cat doesn't know they can trust the dog, and the dog is now going to pick up fear from being attacked, you need to switch their thinking so 'fun' things happen when the other is around. Then they should learn to associate each other with positive things


----------



## touchstone (8 September 2016)

The cat will be going for the dog because attack is the best form of defence when you're scared.

Never punish the cat when he does this as it reinforces that dogs equal a negative experience, I've found its best to reassure the cat and distract them.  

The dog will soon learn to keep out of the cats way and all will be well!  

We've just been through this with our latest rescue, he his now far less wary of our two dogs and will only rarely go for them if he feels threatened, but as the dogs, two hulking great labs, give him his space there is never any trouble.


By keeping them separate it will be making the situation worse, but make sure that the cat has a room or safe place he can get to where the dogs can't go, that will help him to feel more secure.  He will view the dog as a stranger to be attacked if he doesn't live with him all the time.


----------

